# 300+ Pin up girls from bygone eras..



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have not even STARTED making any into SS.. But thought others might wanna look through and make their own instead of waiting on me..

all can be found: http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Pinup%20Girls/


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Wonderful!! Thanks.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lovely!
thanks


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love the old retro pin up girl pics


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## theblackpaladin (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so putting these on my Kindle!!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is a link that has retro cowgirl pinups. There are several pages of them....

http://www.owensvalleyhistory.com/cowgirls03/page42b.html


----------

